# Lesser Known Paint Companies



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi All,

It seems to me that talk about paint here is mostly about the 'big' paint makers. I have been a technical consultant to paint companies in the Southeast and find that most of the smaller manufacturers have better technology AND a higher percentage of R&D folks in their workforce. 

HOWEVER, they typically have a lower percentage of marketing people. 

SO, who do you buy from OTHER than the 'big' paint companies? And, why do you buy from them?


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

It gets harder all the time to buy from smaller paint companies, first off all the big guys are constantly buying out the competition.

The architects and designers really only spec the mega manufacturers, unless a small company has a really great product.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Here in Wisconsin I use Hallman Lindsay Quality Paints. They are based out of Madison, WI and have been around since 1956. 

I think they make an awesome product and I am going to be seriously pissed off if SW buys them...

The nice thing is they are pretty anti SW. Every time SW buys up a product they sell they do their best to phase it out (Besst Leibco & Purdy) without making their customers angry.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> SO, who do you buy from OTHER than the 'big' paint companies? And, why do you buy from them?


Well, for example...thepaintstore.com is not a "big" paint company and I buy from them based on price. I used to go to my local benny's store when I needed Zinsser 123 because they somehow sold it for $16.99 compared to SW, who sold it for $31.99. I told SW that and they matched the price, so I'd buy with them. :yes: 

But yeah...smaller companies mainly based on price and typically only for sundries and such.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Regional brand Paragon is unfortunately no longer in business
They had some great paint


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Good Feedback... BUT... what I was hoping for is Paint Manufacturers... not really the local paint store... 

One company that has some pretty good products is Mobile Paints... have any of you ever used anything from them?

http://www.blpmobilepaint.com/

I recently used their SmoothCote (not sure of spelling) product. I was pretty pleased with it. In fact, I ended up only using one coat instead of 2... I think that they mainly sell through Independant Paint Distributors. I can think of about 20 more... 

So, how 'bout it guys.... ??? Small Paint Manufacturers???


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

How about Farrell-Calhoun. Have used their products a couple times over the years. Wasn't turned on or turned off by them.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

We've been using more Pittsburgh products. I'm not sure if they qualify as a small player, but they had very little market presence in Houston until about 2 years ago. 

I'm using them more than SW because of service. I got a new sales rep with SW more than 2 years ago, and he's never called. My Pittsburgh rep has gone out of his way to help, providing sales literature, software, and numerous lunches. 

Brian Phillips


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

A while back I tried some restoration hardware paint. Don't know if it was considered quality paint, but it was quite nice to work with.

http://www.restorationhardware.com/...avAction=pop&navCount=0&categoryId=cat1017001


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Paint for the Rich and Famous.
Same market as Farrow & Ball


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Good Feedback... BUT... what I was hoping for is Paint Manufacturers... not really the local paint store...


Hallman Lindsay does manufacture all their own paint, stain, epoxy, etc. Their factory is in Sun Praire, WI.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Fine Paints Of Europe
...but I try not to


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

slickshift said:


> ...but I try not to


cu$tomer$ u$ually have the $ame feeling$


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I enjoy using Diamond Vogel paints. They are headquartered in the midwest, so I feel I'm buying sorta local. They got a great range of products from industrial to residential. I've been happy with the manager there as well. I feel like they are on my side, unlike SW, who feel like they are trying to suck my money and life away.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Diamond Vogel does make a nice line of products. Some if their sundries are good also.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know if Muralo is small enough to qualify, but they are certainly under marketed. Good stuff. 
A small indi chain here carries BM, Muralo and California Paints. They all have good products, but I will only use the Muralo or Cali if where I'm working is pretty close to those stores. I have lots of options to buy BM all over the place, so it makes it easy, and I only need to bring 1 colorbook ( no wait, that's five...) to get a color-


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> Diamond Vogel does make a nice line of products. Some if their sundries are good also.


Yes sir they do have great sundries. They have the best all around masking tape I've ever used. great for general masking baseboards and such. They have great roller covers too. Much cheaper than my sw price. 

I've always gone to them for sundries, and after realizing sw was ripping me off and they don't want to work a better deal, I turned to Diamond Vogel for paint. I realized they can offer just as good of products for less money, and when I go to the store, I feel like I matter. 

I also discovered in a lumber yard store they carry Pratt and Lambert. I just stumbled in for a color sample a customer picked out. Didn't realize they carried PL there. Got some contractor prices from them and was blown away at how good it was! 

Deciding to never do business with SW unless I absolutely had to has been a great move for my bottom line! I'm getting the PL gold line for $10 less / gal than my price for promar! and its $5 less than superspec. My price for accolade is beautiful too. I just wish I would have known about this years ago, could of saved so much money by now just by dropping SW. Oh well, no time like the present.


----------



## LCI (Jan 2, 2009)

C2 paint is pricey but gooood..I think a big wig from BM left and started C2 some time ago.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

LCI said:


> C2 paint is pricey but gooood..I think a big wig from BM left and started C2 some time ago.


Only time I've ever used C2 is when a customer's designer spec'd a c2 deep red and said a match wasn't good enough.

Worst red paint I had ever used, won't do that ever again


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Can't market the stuff to HO's. If they haven't heard of it they probably aren't going to want it on their house!


----------



## LCI (Jan 2, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> Only time I've ever used C2 is when a customer's designer spec'd a c2


thats exactly how i came about using it, but on the contrary, i thought it was good stuff, a rich look to the color or something and glazing over it was a dream..


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Yes sir they do have great sundries. They have the best all around masking tape I've ever used. great for general masking baseboards and such. They have great roller covers too. Much cheaper than my sw price.
> 
> I've always gone to them for sundries, and after realizing sw was ripping me off and they don't want to work a better deal, I turned to Diamond Vogel for paint. I realized they can offer just as good of products for less money, and when I go to the store, I feel like I matter.
> 
> ...


Let me tell you man, when you use that ACCOLADE, whooooo weeeee man!!! Some of the best paint on the market, only thing that compares is BM Aura, and SW Duration.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

hammerheart14 said:


> Let me tell you man, when you use that ACCOLADE, whooooo weeeee man!!! Some of the best paint on the market, only thing that compares is BM Aura, and SW Duration.


i was impressed with accolade


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Brian said:


> We've been using more Pittsburgh products. I'm not sure if they qualify as a small player, but they had very little market presence in Houston until about 2 years ago.
> 
> I'm using them more than SW because of service. I got a new sales rep with SW more than 2 years ago, and he's never called. My Pittsburgh rep has gone out of his way to help, providing sales literature, software, and numerous lunches.
> 
> Brian Phillips


Hey Brian, I'm originally from Texas myself. Do you remember Roach Paint Co? http://www.strokersdallas.com/the-rick-fairless-story/ Glidden evenually bought them out, and many of the old Roach stores I used to buy paint from became Monarch Paint company stores. http://www.designbiz.com/biz/BrandProfile.asp?CompanyID=84504&BrandID=551


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*C2 Dude...*

As some here may know, I'm at a C2 dealer in Fargo, ND.

When C2 started (a small, entreprenurial start-up), 
they hired away P&L's long-time head chemist.

People up here LOVE the stuff! We warn people about the "Reds", but that argument applies to 99% of the "Reds" out there.
I don't let-'em out the door without a tinted primer, and proper instruction as to how to get enough on the wall.
More & More people want colors matched INTO C2 now...

Complaints?!??....I'm tryin' to think of some....

FPE...Wow. I've used that too. It's hard to use anything else after that....Eurolux Matte in my bathroom, over C2-One primer.
Sampled some ECO, and the Hollandlac Glosses too...again...WOW.

Faron


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Faron79 said:


> As some here may know, I'm at a C2 dealer in Fargo, ND.
> 
> When C2 started (a small, entreprenurial start-up),
> they hired away P&L's long-time head chemist.
> ...


what store in fargo are you with?


----------

